# Wölfe ;-)



## Thomas9904 (4. August 2011)

Als gelernter Koch/Küchenmeister weiss ich natürlich die kulinarischen Vorzüge von frisch gefangenen Wolfsbarschen zu schätzen..

Nachdem ich auch als Angler viel gelesen und gehört habe vom Wolfsbarschangeln, wollt ich schon lange mal los und es versuchen.

Entweder ists an der Zeit gescheitert oder mangels jemand vor Ort der sich auskennt.

So wies jetzt aussieht, werd ich aber wohl dieses Jahr, Ende August/Anfang September tatsächlich mal an die Oosterschelde zum Wölfe blinkern kommen - mit Leuten die sich besser auskennen als ich...

Sollte ich dann tatsächlich welche kriegen, werde ich sowohl vom Angeln berichten wie nachher vom Verzehr und euch damit neidisch machen ;-)))


----------



## mokki (4. August 2011)

*AW: Wölfe ;-)*

Sehr Cool. Dann seh zu das Du was ans Band und zum Berichten bekommst.


----------



## punkarpfen (4. August 2011)

*AW: Wölfe ;-)*

Ich bin auch Ende August an der Oosterschelde. Ostern konnte ich dort zwar nichts fangen, aber jetzt habe ich aufgerüstet (Boot usw.).


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. August 2011)

*AW: Wölfe ;-)*

Ist Ostern - nach allem was man liest - nicht auch etwas früh für die Wölfe??

Sobald ich den genauen Termin weiss, können wir ja mal gucken ob wir gleichzeitig da oben sind..


----------



## Michael_05er (4. August 2011)

*AW: Wölfe ;-)*

Ich mach Euch mal eine lange Nase: Morgen in einer Woche fahre ich aufs Wolfsbarsch-Seminar an die Oosterschelde. Vom Ufer, vom Boot und vom Kajak. Auch mit Leuten, die da mehr Ahung haben :m Hab mir extra noch ein paar leere Tackleboxen besorgt und meinen Ködervorrat aufgestockt. Ich hoffe mal, dass ich nach dem Wochenende endlich mal was im "Raubfischfänge"-Thread posten kann...
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. August 2011)

*AW: Wölfe ;-)*

Da bin ich gespannt, hoffe auf gute Fänge und viele Erfahrungen für Dich, die Du dann hoffentlich auch rechtzeitig postest, bevor ich losziehe ;-))


----------



## kati48268 (4. August 2011)

*AW: Wölfe ;-)*

Die werden übrigens auch an unseren Nordseeinseln mit jedem Jahr besser gefangen. War vor 1 1/2 Wochen für 'nen F&F-Artikel oben.
Kriegst nich jeden Tag einen, eh nur in den heissen Monaten, aber wenn's gut läuft auch mal mehrere. Richtige Klopper von Ü80 dabei!


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. August 2011)

*AW: Wölfe ;-)*

Insel hat immer was - vor allem das Erreichbarkeitsproblem.
Ich hab aber auch schon mitgekriegt dass in Cuxhaven im Amerikahafen (da hab ich vor 40 Jahren mal das Angeln angefangen ,-)) Wölfe regelmäßig gefangen werden.

Bevor ich mich aber auf diese "Experimente" einlasse, will ich da mal in den Niederlanden probieren, wo wohl sowohl der Erfolg eher machbar scheint wie auch die Angler auskunftsfreudiger als in den heimischen Gefilden.

Und zur Größe: 
Wenns stimmt, war dort bei dem Angler, der uns wenn die Zeit passt mit dem Boot mitnimmt, der Größte ziemlich genau nen Meter....

Will ich auch ;-)))
(Wobei ne ausreichende Zahl 40er für die Küche auch absolut in Ordnung wären ;-))


----------



## hoerbi (14. August 2011)

*AW: Wölfe ;-)*

Hallo,

da steht der Termin von Thomas, Jose und mir : wir sind am *31.8. und 1.9.* an der Oosterschelde. Schauen wir mal was dieses mal da abgeht und ich hoffe das Wetter spielt uns ein wenig in die Karten. Nicht das noch einer Seekrank wird, oder durch Regen vom Damm gespült wird.
Drückt uns die Daumen.

Herbert


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. August 2011)

*AW: Wölfe ;-)*

Und wie ich die Damen drück - mal sehen, ob das dann hinhaut mit den ersten Wölfen ;-))


----------



## Michael_05er (16. August 2011)

*AW: Wölfe ;-)*

So, ich melde mich mal zurück von meinem Wochenende. Ein kurzes Zitat eines bekannten TV-Anglers trifft es ganz gut: "Es heißt Angeln und nicht Fische greifen!" Meine Tipps belaufen sich auf "Hofft, aber erwartet nicht" oder so... Ich war mit Rob Staigis von Wolfsbarsch.com unterwegs, mittlerweile gibt es auch einen kurzen Bericht von ihm im Blog auf seiner Seite mit Fotos (http://www.wolfsbarsch.com/blogs-1.html, ich bin der mit der grünen Regenjacke). Ich denke, die Wolfsbarsch-interessierten hier im Thread werden die Seite kennen.

Mein Fazit: Es hat echt Spaß gemacht, aber leider hatten wir verdammt wenig Erfolg. Am Freitag habe ich zwei kleine Wölfe (25 und 32 cm) an den Pfeilern der Zeelandbrücke vom Boot aus auf Seeringelwurm gefangen und am Sonntag eine Makrele auf einen Wobbler vom Kajak aus. Das wars, und damit habe ich besser gefangen als meine Mitangler... Samstags sind wir mit sieben Mann komplett Schneider geblieben! Ein paar stürmische Tage zu Beginn der Woche haben wohl den Wölfen die Mäuler vernagelt.

Was kann ich an Tipps geben: Bei den Ködern haben wir uns hauptsächlich auf Oberflächenköder und schlanke Wobbler um die 9-12cm beschränkt. Namentlich fallen mir Rapala (X-Rap, Max Rap), Lucky Craft, aber auch Cormoran ein. Der SB-B 115 läuft ganz gut, die Makrele habe ich auf einen Aykiso Minnow 100MD in Silver Shiner gefangen. Farblich sollte man natürliche Dekors dabei haben (silbern, blau-silber, grün-silber) und ein paar bunte Farben wie z.B. pink. Bei guter Sicht natürliche Farben und schnelle Köderführung, bei trübem Wasser eher bunt und langsamer fischen. Vom Boot aus haben wir noch mit Seringlern an einer ganz simplen Grundmontage gefischt (Hängergefahr!) Nachts sollen dunkle Gummiwürmer hinter einem Sbiro gut gehen. 

Dämmerung/Dunkelheit und einsetzende Gezeitenströmungen sollen die Beißlaune fördern. In der Theorie zumindest . Ansonsten empfehle ich eine Polbrille, um nach Fischen Ausschau zu halten. Wenn man Meeräschen sichtet, können angeblich auch ein paar große Barsche dabei sein, also lohnen sich auch da ein paar Würfe. Sonnencreme sollte man nicht vergessen, wenige Stunden Sonne können schon ausreichen für Sonnenbrand (ich spreche aus Erfahrung!) Markante Strukturen, Krautbänke etc. sind Stellen, die man befichen sollte. Nichts ungewöhnliches für Raubfischangler.

Bas Arkenbout mit seinem Angelladen in Collijnsplaat (http://www.basshengelsport.nl/) ist ein guter Anlaufpunkt für Tipps und ggf. Frustshopping  Er hat uns mit dem Boot mitgenommen, laut Rob kann man da auch mal spontan anfragen, ob man günstig mit rausfahren kann, wenn er ohnehin loszieht. Die Jungs von viskayaks.nl bieten auch für kleine Gruppen Angeltouren an, das ist auf jeden Fall ein Erlebnis.

Das war es soweit, was mir einfällt. Insgesamt hat es aber trotzdem viel Spaß gemacht, ich will auf jeden Fall wieder hin. Ich werde mal versuchen, nächstes Jahr auf eigene Faust loszuziehen, vielleicht mit meinem Zimmergenossen von diesem Jahr und ein paar Kollegen. Eine Kajak-Tour würde ich gerne wieder machen, und auch die Bootsausfahrt lohnt sich.

Grüße,
Michael


----------



## Michael_05er (16. August 2011)

*AW: Wölfe ;-)*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich hab aber auch schon mitgekriegt dass in Cuxhaven im Amerikahafen (da hab ich vor 40 Jahren mal das Angeln angefangen ,-)) Wölfe regelmäßig gefangen werden.


 
Das nehme ich mal als eigenen Post. Ich fahre in 10 Tagen für eine Woche nach Otterndorf in Urlaub, da ist Cuxhaven ja nicht weit. Hast Du da mehr Infos drüber? Wäre ja ein Knaller, wenn ich da einen Wolf fangen könnte. Bisher hatte ich nicht vor, im Meer zu spinnen, sondern wollte an den See achtern Diek, den Hadelner Kanal oder die Medem. Auch im Cuxhaven-Thread (http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=108201&page=35) wurde mir eher davon abgeraten, im Meer spinnzufischen. Ist ohnehin Familienurlaub, werde also nur ein wenig losziehen.
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## omnimc (16. August 2011)

*AW: Wölfe ;-)*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und wie ich die Damen drück - mal sehen, ob das dann hinhaut mit den ersten Wölfen ;-))


 

na drück die damen von mir auch unbekannter weise. |pftroest::q

und wenn du dann noch eine hand frei hast, kannste ja mal fotos von den wölfen machen .wie sie im heißen fett schwimmen.und evtl. ein rezept zu einstellen.


----------



## hoerbi (29. August 2011)

*AW: Wölfe ;-)*

Bin jetzt schon ganz kibbelig und bin froh bald auf der Autobahn zu sein


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. August 2011)

*AW: Wölfe ;-)*

Hab auch schon gepackt und freu mich drauf ;-)


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. September 2011)

*AW: Wölfe ;-)*

War endgeil, Bericht folgt ;-))


----------



## volkerm (1. September 2011)

*AW: Wölfe ;-)*

Dann mal zu, Thomas.
Bin gespannt!

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Hannes94 (1. September 2011)

*AW: Wölfe ;-)*

Na da bin ich jetzt auch mal gespannt drauf


----------



## kati48268 (1. September 2011)

*AW: Wölfe ;-)*

Hat es gar einen Fisch gefangen???


----------



## esgof (1. September 2011)

*AW: Wölfe ;-)*

moin
Der Rob hat morgen für das wochenende zum barsche angeln noch 2 plätze frei falls jemand interesse hat 
gruß esgof


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. September 2011)

*AW: Wölfe ;-)*

Kurzfassung (muss noch das Mag fertig machen, Endbericht dann ausführlicher, sobald ich wieder Zeit habe):

Guckst Du:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=225357


----------

